# which wheel clean



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

was just wondering what wheel cleaners you like and why as i haven't seen many forums on the topic of what people think is the best wheel cleaner


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Theres plenty of posts on here, products such as bilberry, smartwheels, very cherry, autoglym custom wheel cleaner, iron x, scholls concept wheel clean.

The above products mentioned above i have not tried, but i use car shampoo on mine.

Hope this helps derbigpfast


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The trick is to seal the alloys with a wheel sealant, then you don't need to use any harsh wheel cleaners.

A quick spritz of Wolf's Decon Gel and blast off with a pressure washer is all you need these days.

Hope that helps.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

autosmart smartwheels, nearly 1/2 the price of bilberry and twice as good imo. 
as said, seal the wheels and no chemicals are needed


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Seal your wheels using Planet Polish WS&S and all you will need is shampoo to clean your wheels. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

How old are the wheels, and what method have you used in the past. 

They might need a deep clean with a cleaner first, then seal them, then wash them with your regular shampoo.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

my wheels are kept pretty mint its just that from time to time i find caked on brake dust in nooks and cranny's, i just need something for that 3 month detail


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

My favourites are Espuma Revolution, Maxolen #6A Wheel Cleaner and AS Smart Wheels.

Although once the wheels are sealed I just use water and shampoo.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Wolfs Decon Gel aka De-Ironizer


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

For wheel cleaner, Sonax extreme full effect is still the best I've used. Wolfs decon gel and iron-x are good for removing iron. Sonax does that as well as cleans the wheels! Turtlewax ice wheel cleaner is another good one that works the same way. Wolfs has more cleaning power than iron-x for sure, but IMO still fails as a 'wheel cleaner' so to speak. Saying that, it's all you really need if you rims are sealed with a 'super sealant'. I haven't tried the iron-x soap gel, but I suspect it'll be great on sealed wheels. 

My wheels - Wolfs. 
Other peoples dirty crusty wheels - Sonax.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Seal your wheels using Planet Polish WS&S and all you will need is shampoo to clean your wheels. :thumb:


What this man said! If using a cleaner I like dodo juice mellow yellow, use it in my polished splits and it's great


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

derbigofast said:


> my wheels are kept pretty mint its just that from time to time i find caked on brake dust in nooks and cranny's, i just need something for that 3 month detail


Hi, i have not tried this stuff, but i reckon you will benefit from iron x, really good reviews on here, and will sort the caked on brake dust in the nooks and cranny's, this should work on yours..

Hope i have given the right info here to the op.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

When sealed, nowt more than shampoo is needed for me 

That said, when said sealant has worn down or they are stupidly filthy, Very Cherry non acid works wonders for me.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If its the odd very tight corner, perhaps the Iron-x paste.
Just for the tiny bits you cant get to, for as others state once cleaned and sealed shampoo is often all you need.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

+ 1 for Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine  it is a fantastic product for the price!

You get 3 months protection easily and don't forget to use the 10% discount code of *DW1525* valid until 31/12/2011 for DW users :thumb:

Hope that helps.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Espuma Revolution for me


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I've made a test here in Finland with one of my friends.
The end result: Wolf's Decon Gel


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

If you want a surprisingly good over the counter option available from Halfords, try TW Ice wheel cleaner. Fantastic product. AF Imperial wheel cleaner is also a very good product.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Try Maxolen wheel cleaner works a treat and shifts stubborn marks with very little effort .. 


At 8000rpm no one hears you scream


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma Revolution for me!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

My alloys are sealed with Colli 845 at the mo, using Simonez car shampoo to clean, sometimes a little spray of CG Diablo Wheel Gel gets them up to scratch again as this does not strip the LSP on the alloy.

I use AS Smartwheels when I want to strip and start again.


----------

